# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Library of survival info (in 5 parts)

## Toefoot

*Pdf format or spreadsheet, nice to have on a thumb drive and hard copy.*

*LDS V.8 2012 Preparedness manual*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...ZQBzjPqV6BE27w

*Emergency War Surgury*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.aWc

*SHTF Medical Reference*

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...37493136405411

*The Ultimate Food Storage Worksheet*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.aWc

*Home Survival Spreadsheet*

http://modernsurvivalonline.com/File...lWooksheet.xls

*Medical Survival - Wound Closure Manual*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.aWc

*1881 Household Cyclopedia*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.aWc

*Ditch Medicine Advanced Field Procedures For Emergencies*https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6GE42-kvADvZDQzNjBlNTItYmVkYS00NGU4LWJjYjYtMmNlNGQ2ZTM5Z  DJk

----------

fyrenza (04-15-2014),Garden House Queen (07-09-2015),Montana (09-11-2016),Perianne (04-01-2014),Trinnity (04-01-2014),usfan (04-01-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

*Camp Life in the Woods and the Tricks of Trapping and Trap Making*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6G...Y4MTBiZDg2ZDhi

*Crow Indian Recipes Herbal Medicines*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6G...ExM2ZkNTk1NmQ2

*Vegetable Garden Encyclopedia*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...FlYzIwYmZmNzQw

*The New Complete Book of Food*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...E4MTVmY2QxMWE3

*The complete book of Self-Sufficiency*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.aWc

*Where there is no Dentist*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...kFIHiwOR35_zaQ

*Where there is no Doctor*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Ta0-eEqD8JmgxA

*Survival and Austere Medicine*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...LooEwgDArDwtog

*Urban Survival*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...QmmT_l6rgjx5jA

*The Ultimate Guide to U.S. Army Survival Skills, Tactics, and ...*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...mXYe1BV2SIyZaw

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),fyrenza (04-15-2014),Garden House Queen (07-09-2015),Perianne (04-01-2014),Trinnity (04-01-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

*Survival and Bush craft Manual*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...HJ-ELylrExYNqQ

*Fox Fire Series*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...U5YWQwZjZmZDFi
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...NjNjMwMzRiNDM1
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...MzMThhMjlhZmM2

*Encyclopedia of Country Living V.9*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.aWc

*When Technology Fails Manual*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...SJrYzsP72el5Lw

*48 laws of power*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...R3ELSjyoVizIaQ

*Survival Inventory Spreadsheet*

http://modernsurvivalonline.com/File...0Inventory.xls

*The list of list Survivalist spreadsheet*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...abbnXXHF-mg7yA

*Herbal PDR*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...YyMjI5ZjM4MTUw

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...MzNzhlMTFmZWM0

*SAS Survival handbook*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...51773540,d.cGE

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),fyrenza (04-15-2014),Garden House Queen (07-09-2015),Trinnity (04-01-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

*DIY laundry detergent both liquid and powder*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...53217764,d.aWM

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...53217764,d.aWM

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...53217764,d.aWM

*Dry it you will like it*

http://www.greatnorthernprepper.com/...ll-like-it.pdf

Solar food dryer plans:

http://www.greatnorthernprepper.com/...food-dryer.pdf

*Smoke House*

http://www.greatnorthernprepper.com/...LACES-5029.pdf

*Historic American Cookbook Project*

http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/...ml/browse.html

*Gold medal flour cook book 1910*

http://www.archive.org/stream/goldme...ge/n1/mode/2up

*Live Emergency Radio Feeds (Police, EMT, Fire)*

http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?feedId=829
http://www.scannerfeeds.us/
http://www.police-scanner.info/live-police-scanners.htm

*Making Soap*

http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/BasicSoapHndt.pdf
http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/AllVegHandout.pdf
http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/SoapIngredients.pdf
http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/SoapDesign.pdf
http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/SAPTable.pdf
http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/OilProperties.pdf
http://www.millersoap.com/PDF/Trouble.pdf
https://www.google.com/url?

sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&ved=0  CDsQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imafrugalgirl.com%2F  SoapandBathandBodyEbook.pdf&ei=CUBDUomeMs78qgHOnYH  IBw&usg=AFQjCNGUSa0RVcZrt3u77khkhtv7o2EUOQ&bvm=bv.  53077864,d.aWM

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...53077864,d.aWM

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...53077864,d.aWM

*100 Clever Ways to Repurpose Mason Jars*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...58187178,d.b2I

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...58187178,d.b2I

*The Noah project*

http://www.christianhomesteaders.org/Abundaculture.pdf

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),fyrenza (04-15-2014),Garden House Queen (07-09-2015),Perianne (04-01-2014),Trinnity (04-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

*Toefoot's part 5 and 6 are posted here:
*
*Ragnars Urban Survival by Ragnar Benson*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...FBi1OX5uAGMiGw

*Raw Food Bible*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...gxY2FjZGEyM2Vl

*The 10 bushcraft books*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...E3NDE0ZDk5NTQz

*Flintknapping*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...lmMWI5ZDM1NDMy

*Combat Guerrilla Survival Skills - The Bear went over the Mountain*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6G...ZjZGUxNzQ5NDg5

*Handbook of the Chinese People's Liberation Army*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6G...ZkOTA1MzFlNTQ3

*The cottage physician for individual and family use 1898*

http://www.prepperlinks.net/uploads/...1000051375.pdf

*Handbook For Practical Farmers*

http://graywolfsurvival.com/wp-conte...rmers_1920.pdf

*Library of Congress*

http://www.loc.gov/rr/mss/address.html

*Poor Mans James Bond Vol 1-3*

http://info.stylee32.net/PDF%20Libra...%20Vol%201.pdf

http://info.stylee32.net/PDF%20Libra...%20Vol%202.pdf

http://info.stylee32.net/PDF%20Libra...%20Vol%203.pdf

Foxfire series 4 & 5

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13750318602847

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13750323226606

Here is the pdf source for most Army FMs. Free to download:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...42080656,d.b2I

USMC Manual Close Combat MCRP 3-02B:

http://www.combatical.com/

Henley's twentieth century formulas, recipes and processes. You might think...I do not need this but you do.

http://archive.org/download/henleyst...00hiscrich.pdf

On Guerrilla Warfare (Mao) Written by Mao in 1937, when Japanese imperialists occupied all of China, this book served as an instruction manual for guerrilla fighting, written based on more than a decade of personal experience by Mao. Based on the basic strategy and tactics of warfare as described by Sun-tzu, Mao stresses the importance of guerrilla warfare tactics in a revolutionary war, emphasizing that they must be combined in conjunction with conventional warfare tactics. 

http://www.shtfinfo.com/shtffiles/bo.../MOGW_1937.pdf

The Jerky Chef (81 recipes)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.cGE

Bucket stove:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...cket_Stove.pdf

Poultry plans 1920....must have:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...sfor00torm.pdf

Rocket Stove:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...cket_Stove.pdf

Blacksmiths 1920:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...cksmithing.pdf

Knots For Mountaineering, Camping, Climbing, Rescue.

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...scue__et...pdf

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),Garden House Queen (07-09-2015),Toefoot (04-01-2014)

----------


## usfan

wow!  thanks.. i'll have to put these in a good reference place!

----------

Toefoot (04-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

*Where there is no Doctor
**We'll be needing that one....now that there's all this obamacare making insurance unaffordable (not kidding).*

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),Thing 1 (03-22-2018),Toefoot (04-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

The smoke house and "dry it' looks very interesting to me.

----------


## Trinnity

Ragnar is everywhere, lol.

----------

Toefoot (04-01-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Did you download the list of list spreadsheet?




> Ragnar is everywhere, lol.

----------


## Trinnity

no

Was I supposed to? I better get bizzy.

----------


## Toefoot

No worries.....






> no
> 
> Was I supposed to? I better get bizzy.

----------

Trinnity (04-01-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Remember everyone, if the net goes down, this is lost. Look it over and print what you need.

----------

Toefoot (04-11-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Not a better source anywhere I've seen. Almost all are a must read. I'm glad Trinnity put them all together here.

----------

Toefoot (04-11-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Nice job Trin, thanks for the help. I will be posting more on Sunday when it snows up here. 

I will also add that you can download them on a thumb drive and keep it in a faraday cage, but best to have hard copies....




> Remember everyone, if the net goes down, this is lost. Look it over and print what you need.

----------


## DeadEye

An important fact I would like to point out is that being prepared means doing what you can now. Suppose if something were to happen to the food supply have you been practicing gardening or hunting? Developing skills takes time and perseverance. Creating good garden soil takes time. Best to be in the habit of self reliance now for it will be a necessity should the worst happen.

----------

fyrenza (04-15-2014),Toefoot (04-15-2014)

----------


## Katzndogz

Why do you think all these companies are selling food insurance packages?   They know that the home garden is on the government chopping block.  

Not to mention that the majority of Americans today live in urban areas without a garden and nothing but rats to hunt.

----------


## DeadEye

> Why do you think all these companies are selling food insurance packages?   They know that the home garden is on the government chopping block.  
> 
> Not to mention that the majority of Americans today live in urban areas without a garden and nothing but rats to hunt.


I agree, yet I have been trying to incorporate my veggies in with my landscape. Hiding in plain sight. I can't help what the majority of Americans are doing. I can only change me, and am not concerned the least about changing them. The information is available and can be used by anyone. I have acted, let them act.

----------

fyrenza (04-15-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Absolutely, it takes years to get to one feels comfortable about the preps and lifestyle. And even then it is no guarantee. Things in life change, income, kids, property, ageing and the preps change with it.




> An important fact I would like to point out is that being prepared means doing what you can now. Suppose if something were to happen to the food supply have you been practicing gardening or hunting? Developing skills takes time and perseverance. Creating good garden soil takes time. Best to be in the habit of self reliance now for it will be a necessity should the worst happen.

----------

DeadEye (04-15-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

what is the information that snipers know that the rest of us don't?   I mean.  I was thinking about those guys in the hills above the Bundy Ranch.   But didn't someone go up there and bring them down?

----------


## DeadEye

> Absolutely, it takes years to get to one feels comfortable about the preps and lifestyle. And even then it is no guarantee. Things in life change, income, kids, property, ageing and the preps change with it.


I agree the ability to adapt is ones most important asset

----------


## Toefoot

*Ragnars Urban Survival by Ragnar Benson*

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...FBi1OX5uAGMiGw

*Raw Food Bible*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...gxY2FjZGEyM2Vl

*The 10 bushcraft books*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...E3NDE0ZDk5NTQz

*Flintknapping*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6S...lmMWI5ZDM1NDMy

*Combat Guerrilla Survival Skills - The Bear went over the Mountain*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6G...ZjZGUxNzQ5NDg5

*Handbook of the Chinese People's Liberation Army*

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6G...ZkOTA1MzFlNTQ3

*The cottage physician for individual and family use 1898*

http://www.prepperlinks.net/uploads/...1000051375.pdf

*Handbook For Practical Farmers*

http://graywolfsurvival.com/wp-conte...rmers_1920.pdf

*Library of Congress*

http://www.loc.gov/rr/mss/address.html

*Poor Mans James Bond Vol 1-3*

http://info.stylee32.net/PDF%20Libra...%20Vol%201.pdf

http://info.stylee32.net/PDF%20Libra...%20Vol%202.pdf

http://info.stylee32.net/PDF%20Libra...%20Vol%203.pdf

Foxfire series 4 & 5

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13750318602847

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?for...13750323226606

Here is the pdf source for most Army FMs. Free to download:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...42080656,d.b2I

USMC Manual Close Combat MCRP 3-02B:

http://www.combatical.com/

Henley's twentieth century formulas, recipes and processes. You might think...I do not need this but you do.

http://archive.org/download/henleyst...00hiscrich.pdf

On Guerrilla Warfare (Mao) Written by Mao in 1937, when Japanese imperialists occupied all of China, this book served as an instruction manual for guerrilla fighting, written based on more than a decade of personal experience by Mao. Based on the basic strategy and tactics of warfare as described by Sun-tzu, Mao stresses the importance of guerrilla warfare tactics in a revolutionary war, emphasizing that they must be combined in conjunction with conventional warfare tactics. 

http://www.shtfinfo.com/shtffiles/bo.../MOGW_1937.pdf

The Jerky Chef (81 recipes)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...49784469,d.cGE

Bucket stove:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...cket_Stove.pdf

Poultry plans 1920....must have:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...sfor00torm.pdf

Rocket Stove:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...cket_Stove.pdf

Blacksmiths 1920:

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...cksmithing.pdf

Knots For Mountaineering, Camping, Climbing, Rescue.

http://www.armageddononline.org/uplo...scue__et...pdf

----------

DeadEye (04-16-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

Thanks so much for the Jerky Chef. I make jerky regular round here, with my dehydrator, yet am willing to try new recipes. Most people will starve within the first year of a total collapse of the system. Knowing how to grow food and store it is vital to making it through the winter months and early spring. For those who haven't been doing it they need to give it a try. It can be fun.

On another note, thanks for posting the Guerrilla Warfare survival skills PDF's.

----------

Toefoot (04-16-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

About the jerky, My son convinced me to marinate the meat in Buffalo hot wing sauce. 1 8 oz bottle with 1/2 cup of water. Placed it in the Fridge overnight and then dehydrated it. Man that stuff was some good jerky.




> Thanks so much for the Jerky Chef. I make jerky regular round here, with my dehydrator, yet am willing to try new recipes. Most people will starve within the first year of a total collapse of the system. Knowing how to grow food and store it is vital to making it through the winter months and early spring. For those who haven't been doing it they need to give it a try. It can be fun.
> 
> On another note, thanks for posting the Guerrilla Warfare survival skills PDF's.

----------


## DeadEye

It may help to know a couple languages. I have heard doing so can increase one's brain size,helps reduce memory loss.

http://www.fsi-language-courses.org/Content.php

http://www.openculture.com/

----------


## DeadEye

> About the jerky, My son convinced me to marinate the meat in Buffalo hot wing sauce. 1 8 oz bottle with 1/2 cup of water. Placed it in the Fridge overnight and then dehydrated it. Man that stuff was some good jerky.


Nothing like a good piece of jerky. Beats the hell outta store bought and you know what's in it. Nowadays, fresh is better than any store bought crap, same with these fast food restaurants. IMO, if you going to eat out, go to a decent restaurant otherwise I can throw together a nice sub, in about 2 minutes and give you a strip of jerky for later.

----------


## Reverend

> Remember everyone, if the net goes down, this is lost. Look it over and print what you need.


http://www.popularresistance.org/cre...p-the-nsa-out/

----------


## Reverend

A few years ago I posited a survival strategy that I called "the Village". It was based on the idea that our congregation would be at the core of the village, with church government functioning as the civil government. (Yes, I know, the libs will scream bloody murder over this "theocracy" but I would rather take orders from a Bishop than from the corrupt politicians who got us into this mess.)

Our congregation, for example, has woodworkers, carpenters, electricians, chefs, hunters and fishermen, gardeners, and a few people who do now or have raised goats and rabbits. Some of us do more than one of these things. I have butchered my share of animals in the past, too. 

We would also construct a network similar to this one to disseminate information ranging from survival skills and trades to literature and Biblical studies. It's amazing how much information is available in the public domain.

Some people would compare it to "socialism" but it's closer to the truth to compare it to a military unit, all working for our own survival as well as the survival of the group. To me, this would be closer to the NT church than anything the loony left could devise. I intend to learn as much as I can about herbal medicine, in addition to my other skills, just in case.

I have often said that the key to the future is in the past.

----------


## Reverend

> A few years ago I posited a survival strategy that I called "the Village". It was based on the idea that our congregation would be at the core of the village, with church government functioning as the civil government. (Yes, I know, the libs will scream bloody murder over this "theocracy" but I would rather take orders from a Bishop than from the corrupt politicians who got us into this mess.)
> 
> Our congregation, for example, has woodworkers, carpenters, electricians, chefs, hunters and fishermen, gardeners, and a few people who do now or have raised goats and rabbits. Some of us do more than one of these things. I have butchered my share of animals in the past, too. 
> 
> We would also construct a network similar to this one to disseminate information ranging from survival skills and trades to literature and Biblical studies. It's amazing how much information is available in the public domain.
> 
> Some people would compare it to "socialism" but it's closer to the truth to compare it to a military unit, all working for our own survival as well as the survival of the group. To me, this would be closer to the NT church than anything the loony left could devise. I intend to learn as much as I can about herbal medicine, in addition to my other skills, just in case.
> 
> I have often said that the key to the future is in the past.


I just saw a thread about building a still. Alcohol is a pretty good disinfectant.

----------


## DeadEye

> A few years ago I posited a survival strategy that I called "the Village". It was based on the idea that our congregation would be at the core of the village, with church government functioning as the civil government. (Yes, I know, the libs will scream bloody murder over this "theocracy" but *I would rather take orders from a Bishop* than from the corrupt politicians who got us into this mess.)
> 
> Our congregation, for example, has woodworkers, carpenters, electricians, chefs, hunters and fishermen, gardeners, and a few people who do now or have raised goats and rabbits. Some of us do more than one of these things. I have butchered my share of animals in the past, too. 
> 
> We would also construct a network similar to this one to disseminate information ranging from survival skills and trades to literature and Biblical studies. It's amazing how much information is available in the public domain.
> 
> Some people would compare it to "socialism" but it's closer to the truth to compare it to a military unit, all working for our own survival as well as the survival of the group. To me, this would be closer to the NT church than anything the loony left could devise. I intend to learn as much as I can about herbal medicine, in addition to my other skills, just in case.
> 
> I have often said that the key to the future is in the past.


I wouldn't, I would much rather be my own boss. Groups always end up getting into shit that most individuals would walk away from. I got my 1.5 acres paid for, just leave me the hell alone and there won't be any problems.

----------


## DeadEye

> I just saw a thread about building a still. Alcohol is a pretty good disinfectant.


Not only that but a good barter item. When times get tough, things like alcohol, tobacco, coffee, sugar and other commodities are more precious than gold.

----------


## Reverend

> I wouldn't, I would much rather be my own boss. Groups always end up getting into shit that most individuals would walk away from. I got my 1.5 acres paid for, just leave me the hell alone and there won't be any problems.


Well, I am pretty much committed. Safety in numbers and all that.

----------


## Reverend

> Not only that but a good barter item. When times get tough, things like alcohol, tobacco, coffee, sugar and other commodities are more precious than gold.


...and guns.

----------


## DeadEye

> ...and guns.


and ammo.

----------


## DeadEye

Ok folks the time is quickly approaching where commodities will become quite expensive. Make sure you stock up on the basics like sugar,coffee,potatoes,flour,wheat,corn,beans,toile  tries, and ammo. Just to mention a few items one may need. Most important of all is to have a plan for survival.

----------

Toefoot (07-05-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

This is a great idea if ya have a freezer or one of those new fangled portable ice makers. God forbid the power go out for an extended period of time in the heat of the summer.

----------


## DeadEye

Need to grind corn for meal or grits? This is what you need.

----------


## Toefoot

Having non electric grain roller and flaker mills is important....

----------


## Toefoot

I will add I like the Urban Homemaker website.




> Having non electric grain roller and flaker mills is important....

----------


## DeadEye

> Having non electric grain roller and flaker mills is important....


Yes, manual is best. With a single 300 watt solar panel and a battery one can generate enough electricity to power most household appliances. I have a hand pump for my well we used when Hugo came through but now have battery back up for power outages. One can get a small windmill that generates as little as 500 watts for around 150-200.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Could you provide alternate links to those books please? I'm having a hard time with Google not allowing me to sign in to view those.

Thanks.

----------


## DeadEye

There is more to prepping than stocking food. It's a way of life.

----------


## DeadEye

Are you secure in your food and water supply? Are you prepared for prolonged power outages?

----------

Toefoot (06-02-2017)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Backpacker magazine has a section on survival skills.  Pretty good stuff.  The June issue had a good section on making fire in adverse weather conditions.  One of the tips included making your own fire starters from wax, dental floss, dryer lint and paper egg carton sections:  http://www.backpacker.com/survive-wi...survival/18458






More tips and links:
http://www.backpacker.com/survival/
http://www.backpacker.com/survival-g...g/skills/16699

----------

DeadEye (08-08-2014),DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## DeadEye

> Need to grind corn for meal or grits? This is what you need.


This is a very bad idea. I tried it and burned the damn thing up. Back to my universal.

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> Backpacker magazine has a section on survival skills.  Pretty good stuff.  The June issue had a good section on making fire in adverse weather conditions.  One of the tips included making your own fire starters from wax, dental floss, dryer lint and paper egg carton sections:  http://www.backpacker.com/survive-wi...survival/18458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More tips and links:
> http://www.backpacker.com/survival/
> http://www.backpacker.com/survival-g...g/skills/16699


A great standby that is certain to work in almost any condition is cotton balls coated with Vaseline.  Pre-coat a few cotton balls and stuff them into a film canister.  It's a little messy but when fire and warmth are at stake who cares about a little grease.

----------


## DeadEye

> A great standby that is certain to work in almost any condition is cotton balls coated with Vaseline.  Pre-coat a few cotton balls and stuff them into a film canister.  It's a little messy but when fire and warmth are at stake who cares about a little grease.


I have a sandwich bad full of dryer lint. Just for emergencies or camping. Never done it like this before. Too much work when the lint will get hot enough on it's own to start a fire.

----------

DriftingSand (08-25-2014),Toefoot (06-02-2017)

----------


## DriftingSand

> *Where there is no Doctor
> **We'll be needing that one....now that there's all this obamacare making insurance unaffordable (not kidding).*


I have that book as well as "Where There Is No Dentist."  Both are essentials.

----------

Toefoot (06-02-2017)

----------


## DriftingSand

> Anonymous: I have a sandwich bad full of dryer lint. Just for emergencies or camping. Never done it like this before. Too much work when the lint will get hot enough on it's own to start a fire.


My concern is extra wet (or windy) conditions where a slow, sure burn might be necessary.

----------


## Toefoot

Survival FM 3-05.70  PDF

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...cA7dV56rhYdh8w

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

just discovered this sticky.

I have a few hard copies of similar info. But I'm going to download these and put on backup.

Thanks.

----------

